# Saleen's Triplets



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Here they are!!!!!

The Two does.
Broken buckskin doe is retained, other will be for sale. 













































And the buck! He will also be for sale. Dang he is BIG. 4-5 pounds!


















And all together:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Congrats on your new arrivals :thumbup: 
They are cute and hubby was watching off and on all day. 
Missed the birth but saw the 3 after......

Congrats again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely BEAUTIFUL babies!!

The little guy is FLASHY.....just  B/W!
And BIG....you can see the size difference with his sisters. :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Gmom keeps saying "awe they are adorable, how sweet" over and over again. 

Congrats Ashley


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh my.....they all 3 are sooooo adoreable! My heart pounds for the little light colored doe....they all just melt me and Saleen is such a cutie  !


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are ADORABLE!!!   The broken buckskin is so cute!! Congrats Ashley!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to all of you! :stars: Earlier, when I was looking at the cam, the boy was just a rocking his body, you would have sworn there was music playing and he was keeping in sync with it. Wow, look at that brown on the 1st girl! :drool:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhhh they are GORGEOUS!!!!!! Congrats! I LOVE the coloring on the doeling that you are keeping!!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwww! So cute! LOVE that buckling! :drool:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

greatcashmeres said:


> Congrats to all of you! :stars: Earlier, when I was looking at the cam, the boy was just a rocking his body, you would have sworn there was music playing and he was keeping in sync with it. Wow, look at that brown on the 1st girl! :drool:


 :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

you can send the other doe out here ashley.. she can be a "lamancha with ears" with me lol


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're beautiful babies!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

LOVE that buckling! Wish I lived closer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... they are gorgeous....  :greengrin:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

Watching them being born on the web cam was so neat, Thank you and seeing their close-ups here just confirms the fact that they are just adorable...


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh my god, I LOVE the doe you are keeping. They are all beautiful, but she is just stunning. How did mom get all of those OUT with that big boy in there? Congrats on having a healthy, safe delivery with such a big guy AND triplets coming out!


----------

